# road delineators



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm interested like road delineators (right sid/ left side) look in your country.
Very interesting is for me if they are used in non-european countries

if you exactly don't know what this is look here
http://www.amustud.de/wolf/Bilder/leitpfosten.jpg 

thx!!!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

In Slovenia they're pretty simple:


----------



## Protteus (Dec 14, 2007)

I think there´s currently a thread of this topic.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

In Estonia:


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

In Latvia:


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

What's the difference between dots and a line?


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

PLH said:


> What's the difference between dots and a line?


A line marks the right side of the road and dots the left side.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

On the side is like the Latvian and in the middle aswell but yellow. (Portugal)


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

Rebasepoiss said:


> A line marks the right side of the road and dots the left side.


In Bosnia they are the same as in Slovenia, left side cat eye is white and right side is red.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

In Norway: (Same as in Latvia I think)

_Roads with two-way traffic:_
















_Roads with one-way traffic: (i.e. motorways)_
















In tunnels these signs are used aswell (showing shortest way to daylight  )


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

In Slovakia they look line this:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

In Portugal:

Motorways









Highways (IP/IC)


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

In Australia, there are no dots or short lines on the posts beside the road as seen in Europe. There are red reflectors on the left side of the road and white reflectors on the right.

On curves, posts are bunched tighter together on tighter curves.

I'm not sure if this is in Europe as well, but in Australia there are numbers on some road-side posts.

The numbers usually indicate the km from the capital city of the state you're driving in.

eg. 320 means 320km from Melbourne.

There are also small green signs on side of country roads which indicate distance to next major town.

eg. B 60 means 60km to Ballarat


----------



## Michu33 (Jul 30, 2008)

Poland:


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

Qwert said:


> In Slovakia they look line this:


perfect road... :cheers:

in hungary main roads look like this... :bash:


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

H123Laci said:


> perfect road... :cheers:
> 
> in hungary main roads look like this... :bash:


Be sure there are such roads in Slovakia too. Actually, there are thousands of kilometres of similar second and third class roads.


----------



## BND (May 31, 2007)

Main road 86 (E65) during pothole season:








hno:


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

don't make ot here..


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

BND said:


> Main road 86 (E65) during pothole season:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats terrible... :bash: I didnt know that...


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

This is actually NOT a discussion about Slovak/Hungarian prejudices, but about 
road delineators
Please don't TROLL!!!


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ whats the problem?

skip the text, and look at only the photos: you can (or cant) see the delineators on that roads...


----------



## skavan19 (10 mo ago)

MNDOT has added road delineators on Highway 12


----------

